# Cockatiel fell in vegetable oil pan



## TheBudgies

I had my cockatiel out of the cage in my kitchen and he flew over to the cooker so i went to take him off and he jumped on the pan and then jumped into it and it had a little bit of vegetable oil in it and its on his chest a bit to his leg theres not much i sprayed him with water on the chest will he be ok do i need to do anythingarty2:


----------



## JWKnight

TheBudgies said:


> I had my cockatiel out of the cage in my kitchen and he flew over to the cooker so i went to take him off and he jumped on the pan and then jumped into it and it had a little bit of vegetable oil in it and its on his chest a bit to his leg theres not much i sprayed him with water on the chest will he be ok do i need to do anythingarty2:


Might wash him a bit with some dawn to get the oil off, if he looks bad... just so he doesn't have to eat all of the oil off his feathers. But remember you don't want to strip all the oils out of his feathers, just the unnatural oil.


----------



## TheBudgies

Its not bad just a small bit ill check if i have dawn now do u put the dawn in a spray bottle with the water

No you cant get dawn here in ireland is there anything else i can use


----------



## JWKnight

TheBudgies said:


> No you cant get dawn here in ireland is there anything else i can use


If it's not much, and wasn't hot.. I wouldn't worry to much about it. If it was hot, you'll want to take him to the vet, make sure he wasn't burned, cause a burn can get infected.


----------



## Birdmanca

It was cold his chest feathers are just out of place

It is great that the oil was not hot. That would of done some real damage. This will be all right. Just clean him up. Accidents can happen

I sprayed him with water his feathers still look oily


----------



## philw

I'd try to apply a few drops of Dawn dish detergent or baby shampoo
to the affected area and then rinse thoroughly with warm water (from a spray bottle). Blot (don't rub) the area as dry as you can and
then let him dry out in a warm room. The "powder down" will coat the
feather in a day or two and he should look normal.


----------



## milipidi

You have received some great advice. My understanding is the generic name used by Americans when referring to dishwashing liquid. Personally I use an eco friendly brand and that works well when we need to give our budgies a bit of a wash.


----------



## Vargur

Just never have your bird around loose when you are cooking. Please.


----------



## TheBudgies

I forgot to say i only have him a week now he wont let me touch his chest

Im 14 i wasnt cooking the only thing i can cook is chips and burgers and stuff the oil was left in the pan from earlier that day when my mam was cooking i had him out about 5 hours after that


----------



## eduardo

*


milipidi said:



You have received some great advice. My understanding is the generic name used by Americans when referring to dishwashing liquid. Personally I use an eco friendly brand and that works well when we need to give our budgies a bit of a wash.

Click to expand...

Dawn is a brand of dishwashing liquid. I use it as a shampoo for my dog - it kills fleas very well.*


----------



## Jonah

Brandon, it sound's like Rocko can still fly pretty good. Maybe he need's to be clipped a little better to keep him from getting hurt. Either that, or leave him clipped like he is, but do not let him out of cage anywhere except in a room you have made totally birdsafe...


----------



## Mikey Did It

Hi Brandon,
Many people 'wash' their exhibition budgies and canaries the night before a big show and there are probably videos on YouTube demonstrating how it is done and what they use. I think I've read, however, that they use a very soft brush (like a sable makeup brush or an old fashioned shaving brush) and only stroke the feather in the direction it grows. They don't lather up like you might when you're washing your hair or your dog. It's a gentle, stroking motion not a scrubbing motion. Once the bird is gently lathered in a bowl of warm water that contains the soap, then he is partially emersed (not the head ) in a bowl of clean, warm water, then one more rinse in a separate bowl of clean warm water before being placed in a towel with his head out. No squeezing, just gently hold him and allow the excess water to 'wick' into the soft towel. You must be sure to keep him warm throughout the entire process, until he is thoroughly dry and 'self-preened'. 
Please take a look around on YouTube for a video demonstration of the technique. I've only covered the key points here.


----------



## Budget baby

Hi Brandon as you are so young and still learning all there is to know maybe it would be wise to take your bird to the vet to get him clipped properly, whilst you are there get them to do a complete check up on him his nails, weight, wings , beak e.t.c.
Then you will be able to feel safe about the fear of him hurting himself once more.


----------



## TheBudgies

I didnt exactly have him out i had the door open and i was talking to him and my african grey was out she is afraid of the cockatiel lol she was afraid of my budgies when i had them she would run from them well anyways the african grey flew into the living room and rocko flew out of his cage because he got a fright


----------



## TheBudgies

It costs like €50 here in ireland just to see a vet and if there was anything wrong with him they sometimes wouldnt even give you the right information than my pet shop would my pet shop has mostly parrots in it and they know alot about birds and health and stuff my budgie has a bruised leg and he couldnt use it for about 5 days his whole leg was purple and they told me to have his legs in warm water everyday for a few minutes until it heals and use a tissue or cloth with vinegar mixed with water will also help i did that and he was cured the next day


----------



## Jonah

TheBudgies said:


> It costs like €50 here in ireland just to see a vet and if there was anything wrong with him they sometimes wouldnt even give you the right information than my pet shop would my pet shop has mostly parrots in it and they know alot about birds and health and stuff my budgie has a bruised leg and he couldnt use it for about 5 days his whole leg was purple and they told me to have his legs in warm water everyday for a few minutes until it heals and use a tissue or cloth with vinegar mixed with water will also help i did that and he was cured the next day


There are people right here that I have as much respect for when it comes to advice, as I do my avian vet's. Having said that though, it all depend's on how serious an issue you are dealing with at the time. Some thing's can't be fixed without medication's. I am glad your pet shop has a lot of bird's and bird experienced people. You will never be wasting your time hanging out there and learning from them. Perhap's someday you could even get a job there...cool stuff Brandon...


----------

